# Delta 36-725 - After 4 years of light use.



## The Family Woodworker (2 mo ago)

Loved the initial purchase especially since it was $599 back in 2018 from Lowes. It was great for home use and made accurate height and bevel adjustments for many of my furniture and wood art projects. 

Nov, 2022. The saw scares the crap out of me.
The blade and motor dropped shockingly after the elevator screw stripped through its threaded bushing.

It was labeled as a contractor saw, so you'd expect it to endure heavy usage on sheet goods and framing lumber, day in and day out. My usage was light, mostly weekends and never running more than 30 minutes at a time. It was always attached to a vacuum system and kept clean. I had 2 overheat moments in 4 years, though we were not ramming stock through the blade. I've read forums where motor issues had happened to other woodworkers, (overheating) forcing a motor replacement in some cases. But, the saw motor seemed to work for us if the load was managed and the saw was given a chance to take a break between project steps. (measure that last sentence a bit). "Let the motor take a break?". 

The shocker, was that the blade height adjustment (which is a steel threaded rod running through a steel threaded bushing), had completely stripped itself out. How? We're talking fine sawdust here, not other abrasives potentially getting into the thread mechanism. And, I'd expect that some resistance on cranking would be the warning sign to maybe get out the air gun or steel brush to clean it. Taking the thing apart, the threads appeared to be pretty clean and free of abrasive debris. I tried to order a new bushing on 3 independent parts sites. Delta showed nothing in terms of parts for this 4 year old saw. 2 of the independent sites said the part was no longer available. The 3rd site took my money and then couldn't find or deliver the bushing... though the elevator rod may have been damaged too.

To finish this long post, I'll summarize by saying that although $600 was a lot of money for me to dump into a saw at the time and I needed the wide platform for my projects. Delta 35-725 was the cheapest available. It worked for me for 4 years so maybe this is just a "shut up" moment. However, when you invest in a tool like this, you expect it to provide more than 4 years of service.

I've ordered a replacement from another manufacturer. It cost triple the money for a motor system and blade controls that look pretty beefy. Hoping to repurpose the Delta cutting deck and motor for a disk sander build at a later time. I'll do a review of the new saw on my Youtube channel, and decided to write this review because I'm still cheesed about this basic Delta mechanism failure. This may have been an isolated, single part defect example but I'm sharing my experience anyway. Best... The Family Woodworker.


----------



## Bill_Steele (Aug 29, 2013)

Sorry to hear about your Delta contractor's saw only lasting 4 years of light duty. That does not seem right. For comparison, I have a Jet contractor's saw that will not die! It's had a little more than 25 years of light use and it shows no signs of giving up anytime soon!


----------



## The Family Woodworker (2 mo ago)

Bill_Steele said:


> Sorry to hear about your Delta contractor's saw only lasting 4 years of light duty. That does not seem right. For comparison, I have a Jet contractor's saw that will not die! It's had a little more than 25 years of light use and it shows no signs of giving up anytime soon!


It turns out my new Grizzly arrives later today. Can't say anything about it yet but will shake it down during some projects in the next 2 weeks. Liked Jet too, and Laguna, but saved some green on features by having it shipped direct and avoiding a retailer.


----------



## wapakfred (Jul 29, 2011)

That is a disappointing story about the Delta, but I suspect that just confirms what has happened to a once great tool company. I think you'll be quite happy with your Grizzly and they certainly have better CS than what you just experienced with Delta.


----------



## LumberJockDude (4 mo ago)

yep, Delta went down hill after it was sold and passed around a bit.
I have a delta contractor's saw that I bought around 1995, it's still working great. The old ones were built great.
Sorry the newer version was a lemon. I hope the Griz works out better for you.


----------



## Lazyman (Aug 8, 2014)

I bought my 36-725 in 2014 and it is still going strong. It has been a great saw and one of the best values for around $600, even at the current price for the T2 of $679. I would not say that I have used it a ton but I do at times push it fairly hard, including resawing hardwoods at full blade depth every now and then. I have never had an issue with the motor overheating but I switched the motor over to 240v several years ago. Not sure if that makes any difference but I figure it could not hurt. One of the great things about the type one version compared to the current T2 one that they sell is that you can switch it over to 240 by simply flipping a switch on the motor and changing out the plug. 

Your issue sounds like a manufacturing defect. Even if had you change the height 10,000 times, I cannot imagine it wearing out as quickly and completely as it did. BTW, unless they changed it or you did not buy it new, it comes with a 5 year warranty so you should be able to get warranty repair or replacement. If you cannot get Delta to take care of it, I would see if you can get Lowes to replace it. You probably need a receipt but if you used a credit card, Lowes may be able to look it up if you still have the credit card number. Not sure how far back their credit sales records go but I know that when I return something without a receipt they can look it up as long as I have the credit card. 

One other thought: Did you look to see if Delta has the part for the T2 version that they currently sell? It may be compatible, if not the exact same part.


----------



## The Family Woodworker (2 mo ago)

Lazyman said:


> I bought my 36-725 in 2014 and it is still going strong. It has been a great saw and one of the best values for around $600, even at the current price for the T2 of $679. I would not say that I have used it a ton but I do at times push it fairly hard, including resawing hardwoods at full blade depth every now and then. I have never had an issue with the motor overheating but I switched the motor over to 240v several years ago. Not sure if that makes any difference but I figure it could not hurt. One of the great things about the type one version compared to the current T2 one that they sell is that you can switch it over to 240 by simply flipping a switch on the motor and changing out the plug.
> 
> Your issue sounds like a manufacturing defect. Even if had you change the height 10,000 times, I cannot imagine it wearing out as quickly and completely as it did. BTW, unless they changed it or you did not buy it new, it comes with a 5 year warranty so you should be able to get warranty repair or replacement. If you cannot get Delta to take care of it, I would see if you can get Lowes to replace it. You probably need a receipt but if you used a credit card, Lowes may be able to look it up if you still have the credit card number. Not sure how far back their credit sales records go but I know that when I return something without a receipt they can look it up as long as I have the credit card.
> 
> One other thought: Did you look to see if Delta has the part for the T2 version that they currently sell? It may be compatible, if not the exact same part.





Lazyman said:


> I bought my 36-725 in 2014 and it is still going strong. It has been a great saw and one of the best values for around $600, even at the current price for the T2 of $679. I would not say that I have used it a ton but I do at times push it fairly hard, including resawing hardwoods at full blade depth every now and then. I have never had an issue with the motor overheating but I switched the motor over to 240v several years ago. Not sure if that makes any difference but I figure it could not hurt. One of the great things about the type one version compared to the current T2 one that they sell is that you can switch it over to 240 by simply flipping a switch on the motor and changing out the plug.
> 
> Your issue sounds like a manufacturing defect. Even if had you change the height 10,000 times, I cannot imagine it wearing out as quickly and completely as it did. BTW, unless they changed it or you did not buy it new, it comes with a 5 year warranty so you should be able to get warranty repair or replacement. If you cannot get Delta to take care of it, I would see if you can get Lowes to replace it. You probably need a receipt but if you used a credit card, Lowes may be able to look it up if you still have the credit card number. Not sure how far back their credit sales records go but I know that when I return something without a receipt they can look it up as long as I have the credit card.
> 
> One other thought: Did you look to see if Delta has the part for the T2 version that they currently sell? It may be compatible, if not the exact same part.


LJDude... Thanks for the reply...

I actually spent some time looking for parts across the Delta website (some interesting video captured there while waiting), so couldn't confirm parts compatibility much less get their search engine to bring up an item to actually review or buy. At some point I talked myself out of repairing what I think is a design flaw on the most basic of parts. The Griz arrived Friday and am playing with it now. Much beefier, though some warts found in the assembly. Will post a video once broken in.


----------



## Ryan2022 (2 mo ago)

The metal might be Chinesium; low grade pot metal / steel. Fear of Chinesium is driving a purchase decision of mine currently.

When companies list "steel" these days, it makes me want to ask them the relative element composition of that steel.


----------



## The Family Woodworker (2 mo ago)

Thanks for the post!
As I was finishing my Delta review video, I saw even more feedback like this about Delta tools, which was the cheapest option (on that full size table saw platform). I guess there was a reason for the cheapiness. (I claim cheapiness as a new word) Sadly, almost every other brand option for full size table saws are made in China, so it was good to review as best I could, the other reviews of similar products. I even had a couple issues with the Grizzly I just got... but I'll show those warts too in an upcoming video. Time for a couple more advil...


----------



## The Family Woodworker (2 mo ago)

The Family Woodworker said:


> Loved the initial purchase especially since it was $599 back in 2018 from Lowes. It was great for home use and made accurate height and bevel adjustments for many of my furniture and wood art projects.
> 
> Nov, 2022. The saw scares the crap out of me.
> The blade and motor dropped shockingly after the elevator screw stripped through its threaded bushing.
> ...


An update: The Grizzly model 0899 has been in use for a couple weeks now. Really pleased with the utility of this saw, despite some challenges in getting it assembled. Thought I would share that unbox/assembly and review video. Take care - watch your fingers!


----------



## CrazeeTxn (Jan 22, 2013)

Fortunately I haven't had to deal with Delta's customer service. I have the T2 that I bought about 4 yrs ago I think. It was great for a garage shop because of it's mobility. And it cut 3/4" stock with no problem. Since I have an "actual" shop now, I've got back into rouch sawn and mill it myself. Even with a sharp blade, it did have power issues with some harder woods at +1". 

That being said, I'm looking at the Grizzly line up and so far, I'm liking what I see over others. I'm a hobbyist at best and think I'll be happy with what I'm hoping will be my last table saw purchase.

Thanks for the video!


----------



## Knothead62 (Apr 17, 2010)

Not familiar with the innards of the Delta but could you have drilled out the hole and replace with another threaded rod, washers and nuts? Just an idea. Hope the Griz works out.


----------



## WoodenDreams (Aug 23, 2018)

Nice review on the G0889. Back in 2017, I was going to purchase the G0889. I called Grizzly Customer Service Dept To ask for the shipping dimensions. I needed to get it into my basement shop and through some doorways. They gave me the crated dimensions, but they said I'd be better off with the G0771Z to get it into my shop. The delivering trucking company pallet jacked it into the driveway. I then unpacked it in the drive to dolly all the pieces to my basement shop. The G0889 would have fit through the doorways, same as the G0771Z. The G0771Z wings had no line-up issues. Wings bolted in flat the first try. Comparing the two, I see the main differences in your video. Changeable fence for narrower or thinner cuts, Steel railings, Hinges on the motor cover vs. screwed in panel, and Dust collector at the blade. In the price difference between the two, it would have been nice to have those options. All and all, I'm very happy with the G0771Z.

Again, nice review.


----------



## The Family Woodworker (2 mo ago)

Knothead62 said:


> Not familiar with the innards of the Delta but could you have drilled out the hole and replace with another threaded rod, washers and nuts? Just an idea. Hope the Griz works out.


Though about a helicoil thread replacement inside the bushing since the rod threads seemed fine... but in the end considered it all to be a significant design flaw and didn't feel it was worth the time and money to fix stupid engineering. The Grizzly seems to be working fine... cut through some hard Cocobolo wood yesterday with a 60 tooth trim blade, and it cut like butter.. Love your handle by the way... thanks for the post.


----------



## The Family Woodworker (2 mo ago)

WoodenDreams said:


> Nice review on the G0889. Back in 2017, I was going to purchase the G0889. I called Grizzly Customer Service Dept To ask for the shipping dimensions. I needed to get it into my basement shop and through some doorways. They gave me the crated dimensions, but they said I'd be better off with the G0771Z to get it into my shop. The delivering trucking company pallet jacked it into the driveway. I then unpacked it in the drive to dolly all the pieces to my basement shop. The G0889 would have fit through the doorways, same as the G0771Z. The G0771Z wings had no line-up issues. Wings bolted in flat the first try. Comparing the two, I see the main differences in your video. Changeable fence for narrower or thinner cuts, Steel railings, Hinges on the motor cover vs. screwed in panel, and Dust collector at the blade. In the price difference between the two, it would have been nice to have those options. All and all, I'm very happy with the G0771Z.
> 
> Again, nice review.


Thanks for the feedback! So far I like the purchase though my first Grizzly product in the shop. Glad your model worked out getting it in the doorway. My table wing problem was definitely the washers, but after figuring that out, it went together well. Happy ripping!


----------



## woodfit (12 d ago)

Thanks for all these comments regarding the Delta, was loking at a upgrade and the T2 was one because of price also looked at the Magnum, Stallion and Laguna. Grizzly will not sell into Canada so that is not an option.
ANY IDEAS OUT THERE . THANKS


----------



## CaptainKlutz (Apr 23, 2014)

woodfit said:


> Grizzly will not sell into Canada so that is not an option.
> ANY IDEAS OUT THERE . THANKS


The Craftex line of tools from Busybee are same as Grizzly, from the same overseas mfg.
BusyBee Tools is owned by a relative (brother/cousin?) of the owner of Grizzly. Neither will not sell into each others country.

Same is true for CWI Woodworking and Laguna. They both buy some of the same EU mfg tools. Can not buy the competing product brands in other countries; as their mfg designed tool license is only for certain countries. Asian mfg are not as choosy about cross licensing, and will gladly change a couple of bolts, fence, or lables; and sell same tool to anyone who orders full 40ft shipping containers each time. 

Best advice is to pick OEM that offers best/longest history of local service/parts; so you can keep using the tool for years. Also a good idea to compare any new machine internal design and parts list to competitors. The more unique the tool design, the more likely it might not exist in 5 years. As long as the overseas mfg exists, and OEM keeps buying similar tools; parts support can last for many decades.


----------



## Knothead62 (Apr 17, 2010)

TFW, that was my father's nickname for me, after one of Woody 'Woodpecker's nephews, Knothead and Splinter.


----------



## woodfit (12 d ago)

CaptainKlutz said:


> The Craftex line of tools from Busybee are same as Grizzly, from the same overseas mfg.
> BusyBee Tools is owned by a relative (brother/cousin?) of the owner of Grizzly. Neither will not sell into each others country.
> 
> Same is true for CWI Woodworking and Laguna. They both buy some of the same EU mfg tools. Can not buy the competing product brands in other countries; as their mfg designed tool license is only for certain countries. Asian mfg are not as choosy about cross licensing, and will gladly change a couple of bolts, fence, or lables; and sell same tool to anyone who orders full 40ft shipping containers each time.
> ...





Knothead62 said:


> TFW, that was my father's nickname for me, after one of Woody 'Woodpecker's nephews, Knothead and Splinter.


Thanks Captain , good to know and you confirmed what i had heard on the Craftex/Grizzly tie up. Just looking for some thing reliable to do my little things . Using a Ridgid TS3650 i got almost 18 years ago, thought i would treat myself one last time Going to explore the Craftex one , has a 3 year warranty.


----------

